

Ask HN: I made a ruby library to access HN...suggestions/impressions? - random_guy

You can find the library in question here -&#62; http://github.com/bolthar/ruby-hackernews .I'd love to hear from you about anything - bugs, feature requests, etc.<p>Thanks in advance for your time!
======
random_guy
Clickable url : <http://github.com/bolthar/ruby-hackernews>

